# uploading folder to web (Picasa?)



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

how do I upload a folder full of pictures, rather than individual photographs, to the web, for other people to share?
I tried Picasa, but they just take individual pictures.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

When you say web, do you mean like ftp? or like photobucket?


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

I mean, to share; a program where I can share a whole folder including several dozens of pictures.
Do the sites you mention allow that?.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Photobucket.
I do not know if you can set your pictures to private with that, you'll just have to poke around a little, if that is a feature your looking for.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

rosmari said:


> how do I upload a folder full of pictures, rather than individual photographs, to the web, for other people to share?
> I tried Picasa, but they just take individual pictures.


Picasa will upload entire folders.
You can see what's going to be uploaded by looking at the "Folder Selected" icon at the bottom of the screen.
If you want to upload from multiple folders, just use the "Star" feature to select before uploading.


----------



## rosmari (Sep 7, 1999)

I have since found out that the pictures uploaded on Picasa are so small (125x96) that they are only good for viewing but too fuzzy for printing. 
I suppose that making an album to share with pictures at least 640x480 is not possible?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Are you looking for a free solution?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Picasa should recommend or ask about the size before uploading.
Perhaps you're only looking at the thumbnails? Double-click or choose "Slideshow" to see full size.


----------

